# Rigging License



## erosing (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm not sure if this is the best place to ask, but I've searched around and couldn't really find an answer. I was wondering if you have to be of a certain age to be a licensed professional rigger(theatrical backround) and what age that would be if there is one.

Thanks.


----------



## soundman (Jun 12, 2006)

Nope just need to have enough points to take the test. http://etcp.esta.org/candidateinfo/riggingexams/eligibility.html


----------



## soundlight (Jun 12, 2006)

I didn't see anything about a license on that site, just a certification program, which is not mandatory but is sometimes requested for certain jobs. And the certification requires that you already be an experienced rigger. So the certification program that was linked, as I see it, is to say that you are better than most riggers. If I am wrong, please correct me, but I'd like to know about the licensure requirements to, if there is a true "rigging license".


----------



## Footer (Jun 12, 2006)

There is not a license. The reason ETCP is around is because there is no way of knowing the qualifacations of a person. Many IATSE locals have test that certify you as a rigger in their local, but ETCP is the only nationaly reconized certification. This industry is full of jobs that require no national certification and that are hazardous. You will continously come accross people claiming they are certified in pyrotechnics when in reality there is no national certification, only local, though the ATF does issue lisenses that say you can safely hande explosives.


----------



## dwt1 (Jun 12, 2006)

As stated in the last post, ETCP is the only nationally recognized certification for riggers and is becoming the benchmark for the industry. The degree of preparation involved in the creation of the test, the work of the SME's (Subject Matter Experts) and the overall commitment of ESTA bodes well for the future of certified personnel within the industry.

As revealed in the ETCP qualifications on the ESTA site (esta.org) this certification is only for the upper third of those individuals involved in rigging (theatrical and/or arena). Of note is the upcoming tests for electricians.

dwt1


----------



## Chris15 (Jun 13, 2006)

Whilst I realise that the original question specifically related to the US, down here we in fact DO have licences. Workcover (our equivalent of your OHSA) issue Certificates of Competency in a variety of things, Rigging and Scaffolding included. You have to do training with a Registered Training Organisation and be certified as competent by an assessor, then you go & get your physical licence from the Workcover office. Under the NSW Occupational Health and Safety Act, it is illegal to do rigging without a licence, but hey, down here we need a licence to do any kind of electric wiring too. I know that the rules aren't always followed to the letter.


----------



## Dillon (Jun 19, 2006)

I've heard that USITT is in the process of developing a few rigging certification programs -- one specifically for arenas, one for theaters. Check out www.usitt.org for more.


----------



## Footer (Jun 20, 2006)

Dillon said:


> I've heard that USITT is in the process of developing a few rigging certification programs -- one specifically for arenas, one for theaters. Check out www.usitt.org for more.



That is the ETCP cert. It was devolped by both USITT and ESTA


----------



## caliblah (Sep 16, 2006)

There is no license. In most locals all training is on the job. All the liability is on the employeer. Esta certs. mean nothing. It's way too early but esta cert. will mean something in the future.


----------

